# Vintage Zenith Defy A3642



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been on the look-out for a Zenith Defy A3642 for several years.










It has taken me approximately two years to find this unpolished example of the Zenith Defy A3642. This model has the more desirable *2552PC* caliber. This caliber had a much smaller production run of 15K. Making this watch much more desirable. Have a look at picture of the 2552PC caliber, I took the watch to my watchmaker to open the back-case, and as I don't have the correct tool. I am thrilled the see the excellent condition of the caliber. You can clearly see the unique shock protection. Beauty is truly on the inside!!










*
The Watch...
*

The dial is rendered in an eye-catching fumé style, a look that has seen resurgence in recent years. The taupe dial colour matches well with the darkened patina found on the lume dots. It is particularly noticeable on the luminous handset. The dial does have some light spotting. After searching so long and considering the Zenith Defy A3642 has the original signed crown, mineral crystal and the Gay Frères ladder bracelet, it was a small compromise. These watches are becoming much harder to find in unmolested condition and are increasingly more costly to acquire. I had even noticed a price increase during my 2 year search.



















I also noticed the patina dial colour/shade of this model varies considerable from watch to watch, over the 50 years. Variables like light exposure, strength of sunlight and the elements, making for quite distinctive and uniquely aged timepieces. A service dial may look better to some, but not for me. I love dial and the fact it is original to the watch, as well as the case, crown and bracelet.

*
The Bracelet...
*

The signed, and screw down crown is also original and not a service replacement, as well as the original factory mineral crystal. Another unique aspect in this model is the large, short, square hour indices adding to a totally cool 1970's vibe. The Zenith Defy A3642 is incomplete without the unmistakable signature ladder bracelet by Gay Frères. These bracelets are much sought after. The prices are spiraling, purchased alone they can can cost as much as the watch head itself. I am very pleased to have the original Gay Frères Ladder bracelet. It has a signed Zenith clasp and the original safety retainer and also divers extension, which is only on the earlier models. On the reverse side of the clasp engraved is the Gay Frères logo, also dated to the 4th quarter of 1969. The watch case serial number on the back-case also corroborates the year.



















These watches are also 300m divers, with a unique rubber in-case protection compression system, amazing considering this is a 1969 model, 50years old this quarter! This system was way beyond the competition. I am so thrilled to add this model to my collection.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's great you got what you were looking for, after a long search. Thanks for the interesting explanation.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Meh, s'alright I suppose...



ziggy1024 said:


> Meh, s'alright I suppose...


 On a (slightly) more serious note - I'm well jealous! Loving the ladder bracelet and general timewarp-ness.

I've been eyeing up the Spaceman recently. Used to think they were just odd, but they're growing on me...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Meh, s'alright I suppose...
> 
> On a (slightly) more serious note - I'm well jealous! Loving the ladder bracelet and general timewarp-ness.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the Spaceman recently. Used to think they were just odd, but they're growing on me...


 You have a cracker yourself!!

Funny you should mention the Spaceman, I just missed out on an auction last week. I kinda think it will be a watch that photographs really well but looks funny on the wrist!

Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ziggy1024 said:


> Meh, s'alright I suppose...
> 
> On a (slightly) more serious note - I'm well jealous! Loving the ladder bracelet and general timewarp-ness.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the Spaceman recently. Used to think they were just odd, but they're growing on me...


 the ladder braclet looks good! might get tangled in "wrist hair" ?


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The 2552pc calibre is in super condition , very nice indeed . A great looking original Zenith Defy in wonderful condition . A cracking addition to your collection , congrats .


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

vinn said:


> the ladder braclet looks good! might get tangled in "wrist hair" ?


 I thought it may but it does not, but I do agree it suits the watch perfectly!

Cheers Martin


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

martinzx said:


> You have a cracker yourself!!
> 
> Funny you should mention the Spaceman, I just missed out on an auction last week. I kinda think it will be a watch that photographs really well but looks funny on the wrist!
> 
> Cheers Martin


 I think strap choice has quite an impact on how they look too... Actually not convinced that the original GF is particularly flattering, but if I end up with one I'm sure I can make use elsewhere!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Great timepiece (& condition) well worth the wait, Martin.

Waiting is something I also have become accustomed to over the years....for a piece of old tat. :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------

